# Bow Case for scepter s4



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

I made this case with my friend (we are both carpenters) and it's made for martin scepter s4. 

Materials: plywood and zebrano.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy WOW DUDE! That is awesome!!!! :shade:


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

That is amazing!!!!


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

I want one................The one you already made with work just fine


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Bow Case*

To say Wow!! is not enough. Can you provice more details on how you planned, layed constructed the case?


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats a good idea thanks for sharing....


Cs


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Did you use layered construction??? I've extrememly impressed.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

I keep looking at the pictures thinking, "HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

That is a cool case. You should turn alot of heads with it.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great.. Honestly, with the craftsmanship on the that, I thing I'd be more worried about damaging the case than the bow. Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

hexx said:


> I made this case with my friend (we are both carpenters) and it's made for martin scepter s4.
> 
> Materials: plywood and zebrano.


Great case! I saw you pix way back when you posted them in the Martin forum.


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

The case is made with CNC-machine and it's made at thick plywood. I kind of used layered construction but i glued plywoods together before machining.

Before i draw the case with autocad i taked picture above the bow and designed shapes that i wanted. Then i drived it with CNC-machine.

I try to find pictures at work stage.


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

WOW that is SWEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Find few work stage pics at my phone

After CNC-machine:









After CNC-machine:









First layer osmo wax oil:


----------



## deeskev (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cool*

From start to finish how long did it take you?


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

mmm..maybe something like 45-50 hours. Interior was hardest to make 

2 interior pic


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Bravo!!! :d:d:d


----------



## robertb (Jun 16, 2006)

how heavy? Looks like it would weigh a lot, but it does look awesome!


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Case got weight about 13,4 pounds and with bow 18,2 pounds.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

If you ask me it's photoshopped. I don't believe you made it until I see it in person.
Please make for an 09 Pearson TX4. down right outstanding


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ParkerBow said:


> If you ask me it's photoshopped. I don't believe you made it until I see it in person.
> Please make for an 09 Pearson TX4. down right outstanding


It's a long ways from New Jersey to Finland :teeth:


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

That's a beauty!!!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

That is a beaut! If you go to any shoots, you'd better have someone standing guard over that.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

That's just awesome!!!:greenwithenvy:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Holy mackeral that is beautiful!


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks. I'm planning to make arrow case with same technique. But i haven't designed it yet.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

how much for one?


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

By far the nicest bow case I've ever seen


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Some fine craftsmanship. Beautiful.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

That is an outright AWESOME case,,is good to see that kind of craftsmanship and pride still exist. Now if all us DIY`ers could put our heads together and figure out how to make injection molded bow specific cases we would have something


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW that thing is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

That is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## BHamrtime (Sep 3, 2007)

vey nice man


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

wow thats sweet!!!


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> That is great.. Honestly, with the craftsmanship on the that, I think I'd be more worried about damaging the case than the bow. Very nice! :thumb:



X2...That thing is beautiful!!


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

WOW :thumbs_up:drool:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*what can ya say*

???


like i said what can ya say


Tinker
I wish i had your talent


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

That case shows some real craftsmanship, it is something to be proud of!!!


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I just drooled on my keyboard:greenwithenvy:


----------



## DaJester (Jan 9, 2009)

Amazing! The case is beautiful!!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

That is a very cool case. I think I know what I'm going to try to make on my days off


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

Very amazing work !


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW!
Awesome work!
You should start selling these things.


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

hehe..maybe in europe. case is too expensive to ship usa


----------



## myname (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful job on a great idea. I just couldn't bring myself to put it in the back of the pickup; I think it would have to ride shotgun w/ the seatbelt.:wink: Good job!


----------



## jfinn (Apr 9, 2007)

*great job*

what is the weight of it?


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks all. i'm planning to make little case for my sight + accessories.



hexx said:


> Case got weight about 13,4 pounds and with bow 18,2 pounds.


----------



## w7xit (Mar 24, 2009)

*.*

Only thing I can say is ( Beautiful!! )


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

:mgamm


----------



## jason coleman (Jan 24, 2006)

WOW that is so sweet there are no words to describe it.


----------



## alphamax2009 (Feb 22, 2009)

So you just more then doubled the price of the bow. That is truely a work of art. All the guys from the trade shows are going to see this and want you to make them one for their new bows.:mg:


----------



## swebs (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow! Nice work! That case is incredible!


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

do you have any pics of how you upholstered the inside


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

that.... is sooooo cool!


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks all for comments



weston2009 said:


> do you have any pics of how you upholstered the inside


No i don't have any pics about that..but i need to make new side walls because glue that i used wasn't so good. 

I'm trying different technique now. I'll try to take pics step by step then.


----------



## irish690 (Jan 19, 2009)

What everyone else said. Awsome work!!!!


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

what grade plywood did you use?


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

wow thats almost as nice as lovemylabs avatar!!! GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

weston2009 said:


> what grade plywood did you use?


Dont know about that... We got different plywood grades at Finland, but the plywood what i used was pretty good. Knots weren't replaced with wooden plugs.


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

was it a hard wood plywood (cabinet grade, or "a" grade) or was it just cheap building grade ( "c" grade)?


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

ah...it's hard wood (birch)


----------



## CrossHairs (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bow Case*

Un-Be-Lievable!
Dude, that case is awesome.
I enjoyed it so much, I may need a cigarette!

The design is great. This is by far the most elegant execution of a bow case that I've seen.

Good Job! I may have to try my own version of it, but without access to CNC, it could be pretty tough!


----------



## wbhinton (May 6, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

dude that is cool nice job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

Me Want :tongue:


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

ummmm dude that is P.I.M.P.


----------



## amcardon (Mar 17, 2009)

Absolutely incredible! That would make any archery *very* happy!


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

aberg said:


> Me Want :tongue:


Absolutely!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

WOHA!
wish it was mine:sad:


----------



## camorobb (May 24, 2009)

Very nice craftsmanship :darkbeer: for all your hard work


----------



## Op-Ivy (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a $75,000 CNC Milling Machine that would consider making one for my Reezen? If so, what would it cost?


----------



## MikeM300 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Nice work!!!*

I am a finish carpenter/cabinetmaker and that is very nice work, impressive.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Plain and simple thats a work of art


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks all for comments!


----------



## steve60x (Jan 15, 2009)

i want one!! seriously i will pay you for the case and shipping for a 08 dream season x-force! how much?? pm me if you would make a custom case for me...


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*amazing worknanship*

This guy is a real craftsman!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

that is thing of beauty


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

That is simply amazing. The purple velvet is a nice touch. Very classy case. There are tons of people jealous of you for that. Very nice.


----------



## MathMan (Mar 29, 2006)

*case*

looks nice


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*A work of art!!!*

This case is one of the finest examples of craftsmanship I've ever seen on this website. A truly remarkable work of art, and functional as well!!!


----------



## corps (Dec 24, 2009)

*case*

Cool


----------



## Mike Raymond (May 28, 2009)

hexx said:


> Thanks all. i'm planning to make little case for my sight + accessories.


You should try and make the little case's so they interlock with the opening in the center of the bow case. kind of like a jig saw puzzle.


----------



## Jeefer (Jan 21, 2010)

WOOOOOW!!!!! Very nice man. Ive seen a lot of fancy woodwork out of Finland but this takes the cake! I think i would be more worried about someone stealing the case than the bow.


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks all for comments!!!!



Mike Raymond said:


> You should try and make the little case's so they interlock with the opening in the center of the bow case. kind of like a jig saw puzzle.


I was thinking that too, but for arrows.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

with a case like that, you'll need a case to put it in to travel.........:darkbeer:


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

very sweet looks great


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Bump for the coolest case ever!


----------



## burger (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## Buffmonkey (Oct 6, 2014)

I am going to build my own wooden bow case and have been searching around for some ideas of how to go about it. I saw your thread and all the comments about how amazing your case is that you made. However, I was not able to view the photos. Is there any way you could send me the photons of your case so I could have a look? I would really appreciate it. Thank you very much.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not the author of the thread but i remembered what it looked like and here is all I can find on it.
if you do a Google search for Scepter bow case they show up at the top in Google images.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I have built a couple of the years. I didn't do anything quite like this one. I did a nice furniture grade of ply wood and then solid wood for the sides. I did a basic shape though. My next cases will be fiberglass and carbon fiber.


----------

